# Check engine light code help



## Black06GTO (Nov 13, 2010)

My wife was driving our 06 GTO, on the way home she noticed it had a hard idle, and threw the check engine light on. she turned the car off, and started it again and it ran fine. i think she said this happened to her twice. we took it too Autozone to have the codes checked and this is what we came back with 
p1516, and p2101
the car ran just fine today so i cant tell u what it did firsthand when it threw the code. and the cel is no longer on.
ps. i dont know if this is related or not, but i think we are not getting as good gas mileage as we should be getting. i have her ready to let me buy a dyno tune, cai, and maybe headers. hopefully this will up our mpgs? anyone else had this problem and if so what performance increase do you notice?
i think our mpg is around 14??


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are both throttle body actuator codes. The problem is either in the throttle body assembly or the ecu. Or could possibly be a wire or bad connection somewhere.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This is why it's better to spend the $50 on diagnostics from a tech in most cases, instead of borrowing the most basic of code readers from Advance Auto Parts, plugging it in, getting your codes, saying "WTF", and take it back to the "associate" with the codes and they go


----------

